
Top 50 Things You Didn’t Know You Could Do With Google Maps - sagar13d
http://www.virtualhosting.com/blog/2008/top-50-things-you-didnt-know-you-could-do-with-google-maps/
======
cstejerean
A more appropriate title would be "50 Google Maps mashups you didn't know
about". At fist I thought it was about 50 features in Google Maps that weren't
commonly known.

Very interesting list though including things like airport parking, finding
red light cameras or estimating cab fare (for those of you that read the
comments before clicking the link). I need to start adding some sites to my
Bookmarks.

